# Hornets, Michael Kidd-Gilchrist nearing $52 million extension, per report



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Charlotte Hornets are close to locking up one of their top young players for the next four years. The Hornets are on the verge of signing Michael Kidd-Gilchrist to a $52 million extension, according to Adrian Wojnarowski of Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Charlotte selected Kidd-Gilchrist with the No. 2 pick in the 2012 NBA Draft and have watched him develop into one of the NBA's premier wing defenders. Kidd-Gilchrist started to make all-around strides in his third pro season last year, averaging career-highs in points (10.9 per game), rebounds (7.6 per game) and minutes (28.9).
> 
> We'll update this story as it develops.


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2015/8/...ets-michael-kidd-gilchrist-contract-extension


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

13 mil a year? I'm one of the biggest MKG guys out there and I think this is at best an overpayment.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I don't know, seems reasonable for Charlotte when you take into account the amount of cap space that'll need filling next summer. With the cap ballooning that's Jeff Green money, maybe a little less.


----------

